# new to grow see anything wrong wth my plants?



## tivo659 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok so ive been growing a little over a week from clones i as just wondering how my plants look


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 3, 2010)

they look good to me, keep up the good work.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

:ciao::welcome: To the Only Place :ciao:

them girls are looking ok to me too.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea looks good man. Curious did you have a little nute burn trouble early?Noticed some of the tips were browning on ur second pic and that second to last pic plant had it's lower fan leaf tips cut off.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> Yea looks good man. Curious did you have a little nute burn trouble early?Noticed some of the tips were browning on ur second pic and that second to last pic plant had it's lower fan leaf tips cut off.



Those leaves are usually clipped on clones...when you take your clones from your donor you clip the fan leaves down a bit...

Tivo they look good...but what happened to the one in the last pic?


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

They look okay.  what soil and nutes do you use.  I see some diff.  in them.  Are they all the same strain?  And whats up with that last one?


----------



## tivo659 (Mar 4, 2010)

the small one was messed up when i got it from the club its doing better tho 
no they are (from left to right) sour diesel, GDP, C99, Kryptonite, and the small one is white I.C.E. 
i use regular organic soilwith sum nutrients and ****


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like you have a green thumb there my friend!
Nice and happy looking!

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

It also looks like your using a plastic white shower curtain for your reflection material good for you! I use the same thing its easy to tare it down in case of an emergency relocate and its cheep and hey works great!!

Cheers again!


----------

